
Guide to making money in open source - gotchange
https://github.com/nayafia/lemonade-stand
======
fegu
Dual licensing is missing?

~~~
sytse
Yep, that is listed as the first item on the comprehensive
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business_models_for_open-
sourc...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business_models_for_open-
source_software)

